# Transmission leak; what’s the best way to seal the pan?



## jimmy328 (Oct 12, 2011)

What’s the best way to seal the transmission pan?

Currently I have a rubber gasket that appears to be in good condition; however, I think I would prefer to use cork with non-hardening Permatex. Can’t find it locally. Good idea or no? I re-threaded one of the stripped holes in the aluminum housing, bought a new deeper pan with a drain plug, replaced the dip stick and regulator. I know there are other places for potential leak but this is a good start. Would pure silicone work?

Thanks in advanced for your suggestions.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

No sealer needed on the pan gasket. Cork is fine, so is the regular gasket material composition of the gaskets that come in the filter kits. Pan rails must be straight and not bowed in by over-tightening. I sometimes use grease to hold the gasket in place, but usually just stick about 4 bolts thru the pan and gasket to hold it. The secret is to NOT over-tighten the pan bolts. Just snug.


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

geeteeohguy said:


> ... The secret is to NOT over-tighten the pan bolts. Just snug.


This ^^^^^^

but, also make sure the pan rails are absolutely flat around the holes before you put the pan back in place.


----------



## jimmy328 (Oct 12, 2011)

Will do. This could have been my ignorance in the past; that is, over tightening, hence the reason two bolts stripped the holes in the aluminum casing. Yes, rails flush and tighten in a cris-cross pattern. I believe the torque specs are 11 or 12 foot pound.

Thanks GeeTEE and Chuck.


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

torque are inch pounds, not ft pounds.


----------

